# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Hotel Reservation Online

## HolRockers

I would like to start this thread for those who have experiences in reserving hotels online.  Usually, I seek recommendations from friends when going to reserve for hotels but I would like also to know how your online reservations took place and if your experiences with them were good.

----------


## arenajacs

Online booking is the easiest and faster way to hotel reservation. its offer quick reply to availability of inquires as well time saving task. moreover its offer ability to book anytime, from anywhere with Internet access. online booking allow access to your special offers and promotion.

----------


## dreambox500

Hotel reservation online has its own benefits and the most important one is that you can reserve a hotel of your choice and in your budget, by doing some clicks on online hotel reservation website.

----------


## cyprusholidays

Booking hotel rooms online is really good in many ways. When we land..we don;t need to look for rooms, hotels etc., we can go directly to the booked room and fresh up. Also..booking in advance is really good, we will get good discounts and some offers if applicable. It is advisable to book rooms/hotels from a reputed service.

----------


## RoganWills

Reservation of hotel online is the best way nowadays as it mentions your preplanned journey. There are many hotels which are able to provide discounts on the reservation. So take a benefits of that.

----------


## craigarvel

Online hotel reservation is one of the best way to book your hotel in advance. By this way, you can get your confirm reservation and sometimes hotel will give you some discounts also.

----------


## heuzonanna

Now a due to the internet we are connected with each other. So we can do most of work on the internet. Online hotel reservation is become more convenient and easy for the tourist. Here we can also getting good discount on online booking and also we are getting many hotel at one place and base on their comparison we can choose the facilities.

----------


## mikehussy

Many website provide Online reservation facility, you can search website by Google search results.

----------


## bramcleve

There is nothing like online hotel reservation. If you have your preplanned to go, it is necessary to book hotel in advance. Sometimes at the time of festival, hotel owner provides discounts also on the online reservation.

----------


## smokdarecki

Some hotel online reservation companies are really very good and customer oriented. 
I use services of booking.com and also started offering their services on my website (link in signature)
They are really like  a star on the internet, with good hotel rates, real customers recommendations and very good customer support. And, of course, there are no booking fees so you will save money, at the end. Have a nice day!  :Smile:

----------


## adrina34smit

Online booking is the best way to hotel reservation because its offer quick reply to availability of inquires as well time saving task. moreover its offer ability to book anytime, from anywhere with Internet access. online booking allow access to your special offers and promotion.

----------


## aronsmiths

With the help of internet, things have become more easier and convenient. Not only you can buy things online, but you can easily book hotel rooms as well as airport transportation service easily with great offers.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

Nowadays, it is often that all the peoples are book rooms in hotel via internet. It is easy to book room online in hotel because there is no need to go over there and book a room, you have to paid money via online internet and your room is booked.

----------


## clarkhopps

I also agree with the above post that online booking mode is the most utilized mode of ticket and hotel booking which has made life so easy for everyone. If money and availability weren't an object, most people would likely choose luxury hotels every time.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Hotel plays vital role in people's life as they are needed for staying purpose at the time of travelling. Many time people like to use internet for hotel reservation. I think online hotel reservation is one of the best way to book your hotel in advance and know about all features and facility.

----------


## BartonDenley

I think this is not best option for booking the hotels, because now a day people are cheating in the online booking. They are showing us nice rooms in picture when we are booking but many times you didn't get room like picture.

----------


## JulieReeves

Check with the hotel, but usually they are just taking the number so if you don't turn up they can charge the first night fee


Hotels in Netherlands

----------


## winstonsalem

From my personal experience, I can say that booking a hotel online is the best thing you can do to make your vacation more enjoyable. With the help of internet, one can easily go through reviews and feedbacks of a particular hotel, left by their guests, this would make things easy to choose the right hotel.

----------


## sharjeel

Online reservation of hotels is a best way you can done it very easily,

----------


## wsarah

My friend loves to travel and recently she booked the hotel. It's very simple.

----------


## BartonDenley

I think this is not best option for booking the hotels, because now a day people are cheating in the online booking. They are showing us nice rooms in picture when we are booking but many times you didn't get room like picture.

----------


## JulieReeves

Check with the hotel, but usually they are just taking the number so if you don't turn up they can charge the first night fee


Hotels in Netherlands

----------


## winstonsalem

From my personal experience, I can say that booking a hotel online is the best thing you can do to make your vacation more enjoyable. With the help of internet, one can easily go through reviews and feedbacks of a particular hotel, left by their guests, this would make things easy to choose the right hotel.

----------


## sharjeel

Online reservation of hotels is a best way you can done it very easily,

----------


## wsarah

My friend loves to travel and recently she booked the hotel. It's very simple.

----------

